#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Юлиус Эвола "Учение о пробуждении. Очерк буддийской аскезы"

## Dechen Norzang

Издательство "Владимир Даль" выпустило книгу известного традиционалиста Юлиуса Эволы "Учение о пробуждении. Очерк буддийской аскезы"

СПб.: Владимир Даль, 2016
60 x 70 1/16, 416 стр., твердый переплет 
Перевод с итальянского А. П. Шурбелёва

Книга Юлиуса Эволы нацелена на то, чтобы раскрыть основополагающие начала полной аскетической системы, наиболее ясно представленной в буддизме. Само же учение царевича Сиддхартхи, как доказывает автор, — это высокое аристократическое учение, в котором аскеза выступает как наука и школа духовного освобождения. Эвола связывает эту духовную школу с той великой Традицией, в которой высшее царство духа определяет низший материальный мир. Автор стремится решить и важную практическую задачу: сделать одну из величайших аскетических систем доступной и понятной современному миру, который «как никакая другая цивилизация — максимально удален от аскетического восприятия жизни».

Современный мир для Эволы — это мир бездумного активизма, мир лихорадочной гонки по замкнутому кругу. Но в этом мире есть способы расчистить место для мощного вертикального рывка, для прорыва к безусловному. Один из них — аскетическая сосредоточенность, которая ни в коем случае не есть бегство из мира, но средство освобождения сил для духовного возрождения.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/product/15210

----------

Гошка (10.05.2018), Чагна Дордже (23.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Может стоит, как минимум, добавить: 
_Издательство "Владимир Даль" выпустило книгу известного  интегрального традиционалиста Юлиуса Эволы_ 

(имхо: очень жаль, что такие авторы, продаются на буддийском ресурсе и на буддийском форуме рекламируются, но это сугубо моё мнение)

----------

Aion (08.05.2018), Кеин (21.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (20.02.2016), Фил (20.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2016), Шенпен (20.02.2016), Шуньяананда (08.05.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

На всякий случай пусть тут будет цитата из Википедии, если вдруг кто-то не знает:

Юлиус Эвола — итальянский философ, идеолог неофашизма, писатель, поэт, художник, представитель интегрального традиционализма, автор ряда работ по эзотеризму и оккультизму. Работы Эволы оказали влияние на многих представителей ультраправой идеологии в Европе и других частях мира, а также вдохновили ряд террористических организаций, действовавших в Италии в 1970-х годах.

----------

Aion (08.05.2018), Lanky (21.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (21.02.2016), Кеин (21.02.2016)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Ответ Эволы любителям навешивать ярлыки (Путь киновари стр. 211-212)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ответ Эволы любителям навешивать ярлыки (Путь киновари стр. 211-212)


Фашизм это фигня. Главное, чтобы было понятно про «интегральный традиционализм», эзотеризм и оккультизм.

----------

Мансур (08.05.2018)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

> Фашизм это фигня. Главное, чтобы было понятно про «интегральный традиционализм», эзотеризм и оккультизм.


Что понятно?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что понятно?


Что это не буддизм, и что нужно это учитывать при знакомстве с данным очерком.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.05.2018), Кхьенце Гьял (28.05.2018)

----------

